# AEP Ponds #54,56 Got a ???



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

AEP Ponds 54 and 56, near Campsite K:

I'm not looking for any top secret information on this lake. I have walked into it, and fished the end by the access road, but wanna put my boat in it. Has anyone ever done this? I wanna drive my truck down in, drop it off, then park back up at the top of the hill, since you shouldn't have a truck in there. Is it worth putting a boat in there? If anyone would like to share some info, that would be great, and a PM would be just fine. I also understand that AEP info is kinda top secret, and won't be offended if no one shares any info. Completely understand!


----------



## lunkerhunter (Apr 5, 2005)

If you are not supposed to have a vehicle down in there then DON'T, even if you are not parking there. If you want a boat in pond that is in "no vehicle" area then carry it in. As far as any info on the ponds themselves, fish them a few times and find out if you want a boat in there. In my experience the harder it is to get in to a pond the better that pond will be.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

If you knew the pond, and the access road I was talking about, you would understand what I was saying, but obviously you've never been there. You can drive down over the hill a short ways to a well, and beyond the well is where the signs are. Maybe I should have clarified exactly what I was doing before I posted it so I wouldn't receive criticism. I was planning on driving to the well and then unloading the boat and carrying it in the rest of the way. The road isn't wide enough to park by the well, and be out of the way of anyone who may come to service the well, hence the parking back up at the top of the hill. But again, thank you for your input.

I know what you mean about the hard to reach ponds, know quite a few of those myself. I am taking a buddy tomorrow that doesn't fish much, and boat fishing is always better for the less than hardcore fishing, at least from my experience with buddies that don't fish much. I've listened to them cry for a mile and a half, while I drag them into some of the best ponds I know, and then whine when they can't cast because there is a tree 15ft overhead. Don't really wanna go through that tomorrow...


----------



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

You won't be able to get a boat to pond 54 (and it looks really shallow) but 56 would be easy enough. I've fished it three separate times this year and done pretty well, with a good number of fish, one giant 11 inch bluegill, and what was probably a 5+lb bass that jumped off. I've twice seen a vehicle parked by the opening to the pond and someone was fishing it with a john boat. I can understand why you'd want to drive to the pond and drop your boat off even though there is a sign that says "no vehicles". Officially, you shouldn't drive past the sign but unofficially, I doubt it'd be the end of the world. Besides, that road already has enough deep holes and ruts that one more truck won't make a difference.


----------



## basmuskyanglr (Jul 28, 2008)

The laws used to be stated no off road vehicles. No vehicles beyon this sign. I have met some of the guys that own those oil wells and they have told me that I can drive to them and park next to them as long as they are not blocked. Other than that if you want to catch big fish over there then you have to walk a long ways and I know where they are at and I have pictures to prove it, If you wanted some more info and guide it will cost $$$.$$. Good luck and please take a picture and practice catch and release!


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

basmuskyanglr said:


> The laws used to be stated no off road vehicles. No vehicles beyon this sign. I have met some of the guys that own those oil wells and they have told me that I can drive to them and park next to them as long as they are not blocked. Other than that if you want to catch big fish over there then you have to walk a long ways and I know where they are at and I have pictures to prove it, If you wanted some more info and guide it will cost $$$.$$. Good luck and please take a picture and practice catch and release!


You're a Guide now are ya?....hummmm. Very interesting.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I've already seen a couple of Rangers ticket a couple of guys for pulling off the road. They were off the road 15feet there on Purdy rd. You will get ticketed for going past those signs by even feet. Just a warning.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't know why it has turned into this, but I didn't plan on passing the signs when I posted this, and didn't today either. Carried the boat in, and what a pain it was, but the fishing turned out to be pretty darn good for a lake with easy access. Bass were deep. Caught a couple out over deep water on topwater, but the vast majority were caught on rubber worm. Biggest was 17, and most of them were between 12 and 14. Great day to take a newbie on the water, and another great day at AEP...


----------



## lunkerhunter (Apr 5, 2005)

I am glad you guys had a good time. Sorry if it seemed like some of us were seemingly "attacking" you. You have to understand how fed up we get when we see people with no respect for the rules or for the land itself just drive into a pond where they shouldn't and start harvesting fish where you have hiked in and just catch and release.


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

lunkerhunter said:


> I am glad you guys had a good time. Sorry if it seemed like some of us were seemingly "attacking" you. You have to understand how fed up we get when we see people with no respect for the rules or for the land itself just drive into a pond where they shouldn't and start harvesting fish where you have hiked in and just catch and release.


I live here and you would not believe some of the things that I have seen people do....just plain disrespect for the land and the people that live here. They come here for a couple of days and think they are gunna do whatever they please. Even the local law enforcement is fed up with it.....they are looking for reasons to write people up that break the laws.
Sorry to seem so gruff about this but it gets old real quick!


----------

